# The Beauty of Auroras - One Photo Per Post



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Beauty of Auroras *​



*The aurora borealis (the Northern Lights) and the aurora australis (the Southern Lights) have always fascinated mankind, and people even travel thousands of miles just to see the brilliant light shows in the earth's atmosphere. The auroras, both surrounding the north magnetic pole (aurora borealis) and south magnetic pole (aurora australis) occur when highly charged electrons from the solar wind interact with elements in the earth's atmosphere. Solar winds stream away from the sun at speeds of about 1 million miles per hour. When they reach the earth, some 40 hours after leaving the sun, they follow the lines of magnetic force generated by the earth's core and flow through the magnetosphere, a teardrop-shaped area of highly charged electrical and magnetic fields.
¬As the electrons enter the earth's upper atmosphere, they will encounter atoms of oxygen and nitrogen at altitudes from 20 to 200 miles above the earth's surface. The color of the aurora depends on which atom is struck, and the altitude of the meeting.
•	Green - oxygen, up to 150 miles in altitude
•	Red - oxygen, above 150 miles in altitude
•	Blue - nitrogen, up to 60 miles in altitude
•	Purple/violet - nitrogen, above 60 miles in altitude
All of the magnetic and electrical forces react with one another in constantly shifting combinations. These shifts and flows can be seen as the auroras "dance," moving along with the atmospheric currents that can reach 20,000,000 amperes at 50,000 volts. (In contrast, the circuit breakers in your home will disengage when current flow exceeds 15-30 amperes at 120 volts.)
The auroras generally occur along the "auroral ovals," which center on the magnetic poles (not the geographic poles) and roughly correspond with the Arctic and Antarctic circles. There are times, though, when the lights are farther south, usually when there are a lot of sunspots. Sunspot activity follows an 11-year cycle. *

*Hoping everybody enjoy this tread and feel free to post

Thanks*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora over a Village in Scotland - UK*


Blackness Aurora by Chee Seong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora closet o Aberdeen - UK*


auroral curtain by welshdragonphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora borealis over Gullfoss waterfall in Iceland *


Where Galaxies Meet by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Aurora Australis over South Island - New Zealand


The Southern Lights in New Zealand by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Autralis over Storm Bay, Tasmania - Australia*


Southern Lights in Storm Bay by Brendan Davey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Hammerfest, Norway*


Aurora Borealis over city of Hammerfest, Northern Norway!.. by furiouskaa5786, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis from the plane, Saskatchewan - Canada*


Aurora, as seen from an airplane, in 3D by fksr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Snæfellsnes Peninsula - Iceland*


Under The Green of The Night, The Horses Did Roam by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Australis over Queenstown - New Zealand *


Our Galaxy over Queenstown by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auroras Borealis over Northen Yukon - Canada*


Amazing Auroral Storm by David Cartier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Jökulsárlón lagoon in Southern Iceland*


Aurora Rainbow by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Australis,, Invercargill - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis, Oct 9th 2012, Invercargill, New Zealand by *amy&kimball, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Australis (NASA, International Space Station, 07/15/12)*


Aurora Australis (NASA, International Space Station, 07/15/12) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Moray coastline Scotland - UK*


Moray coastline Scotland - UK
Ray of light by Kenny Muir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Puck Bay - Poland*


Aurora borealis by PeterJot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Reine - Norway*


Reine Norway by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Elk Island, Alberta - Canada*


Elk Island Aurora by Mike Isaak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Kirkjufell - Iceland*


The Green Rainbow by Oliver C Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Lapland - Finland*


Spectrum of Northern Lights in Finland by Visit Finland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis somewhere in Norway*


Northern Lights with magnetic storm by Alberto Ghizzi Panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Australis over Tekapo Lake - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis_ 19 February 2014 by Earth & Sky NZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Saariselkä - Finland*










https://flic.kr/p/dZVXue


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arurora Borealis over Junosuando - Sweden*


Green - Aurora Borealis by totheforest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Boreal over Iceland's Eyjafjallajokull volcano* 










http://totallycoolpix.com/2012/05/amazing-auroras/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over the Artic*










http://www.fromquarkstoquasars.com/amazing-images-of-the-aurora/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over the Artic pole*










http://www.fromquarkstoquasars.com/amazing-images-of-the-aurora/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis in Nordreisa - Norway*










http://thefabweb.com/65441/30-best-sky-pictures-of-the-week-nov-22nd-to-nov-28th-2012/attachment/65452/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis somewhere in Canada*










http://gumbo-lily.blogspot.com/2011/09/did-you-see-them-northern-lights.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over the Arctic Pole* 










http://www.fromquarkstoquasars.com/24535/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis in Gullbringusysla - Iceland*


So much at once! by Gunnsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Tromso - Norway*


Aurora Borealis by Andi Gentsch, on Flickr


----------



## vegashot (Sep 10, 2014)

nice shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Beaver Creek Yukon, Territory - Canada*


Darn Wires ! by David Cartier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis on Mt. Hood, Oregon US*


Mount Hood Aurora by Josh Kulla Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Australis from Christchurch - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis from Christchurch by NathanaelB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Saaremaa - Estonia*


Northern Lights and Comet Pan Starrs by Piltnik24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis in Kassel, Hesse - Germany*


Polarlicht by Rainer Kaufhold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Kiruna - Sweden*


The Northern Lights at Dusk by michiganipe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis in Northern Denmark*


5D3_3979 by JonasHøholt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rättvik, Dalecarlia, Sweden*:


Norrsken över Rättvik by Emil.D, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis over Iriquois Point, MI - USA*

Iriquois Point Aurora by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis over Lake Michigan - USA*

dunes aurora 2 by bbumgardner, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis over Leelanau County, MI - USA*

Aurora Borealis ... over 'the Narrows' by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis over Lake Michigan from Wednesday - USA*

Lake Michigan ... aurora borealis 9-24-14 by Ken Scott, on Flickr

Timelapse clip here:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152376440036453&set=vb.109088561452&type=2&theater


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis over the Mackinac Bridge, MI - USA*

mackinac bridge, aurora borealis by ats8110, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*












Photo: Vidar Moløkken ​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Northern Norway*












Visit Northern Norway​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Húsavík, Iceland*













Photo by Einar Magnus Einarsson​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Skinnastaður in North Iceland*











Northern Lights in Iceland​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Montana - US*


Summer aurora in Montana by Mark Hammergren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis at the Mackinac Bridge - USA*

Mackinac Bridge Aurora by C Matthew Blake, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Riksgränsen / Lapporten / Aurora Sky Station , Sweden*

Aurora Borealis by mierhhhlich, on Flickr

Aurora Borealis by mierhhhlich, on Flickr

Aurora Borealis by mierhhhlich, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*northern lights. Iceland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruizjc/15031864828/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Blue Northern Lights photo from NASA*












Northern Lights in Iceland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*












Northern Lights Facebook​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Alaska - US*


Alaska Aurora by akphotograph.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Norðurljós - Iceland*


My Balcony 2007-02-17-22:45 Norðurljós - Aurora Borealis 1 of 4 by Sig Holm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Glacier Lagoon- Iceland*


Iceland - Aurora Borealis over Glacier Lagoon by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Provincetown Massachusetts US*


The Solar Storm Gives Way to the Rising Moon by Frank C. Grace (Trig Photography), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice Perfect. Iceland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/icelandaurora/5563197397/in/set-72157600104775084/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aurora. Iceland*

Aurora on the glacier lagoon.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/icelandaurora/7962947014/in/set-72157600104775084/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Lake Schwatka - Canada*


Aurora on Lake Schwatka, Whitehorse, Yukon, Canada by Studiolit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Ogilvie Mountains - Canada*


Breathless by Exploring Light, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Islande*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/icelandaurora/7963418980/in/set-72157600104775084/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A night on the Glacial Lagoon with no moon and a magic cloth. Iceland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/icelandaurora/8112193735/in/set-72157600104775084/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milchstrasse über dem Schweizer Mittelland (Suisse)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ernst-christen/15380991349/in/pool-thealps


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milky Way in Denmark North Sea*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/10117...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Obergoms, Canton de Valais, Suisse*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/phiii...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paulöd, La Bavière, Allemagne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12684...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*



Impact: Earth! by Norseman1968, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*another from Norway*



Luminous Pond by Ole C. Salomonsen, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia January 2014*



Aurora by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Russia*
November 17, 2012



Polar night by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Siberia, Russia*



Aurora by Andrey Snegirev, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Iceland*


aurora borealis II by MilanNykodym, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sistrans, Le Tyrol, Austria*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/56515...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilaflor, Îles Canaries, Espagne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/42085...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikolsdorf, Le Tyrol, Austria*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/phhes...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Maine Aurora Borealis - US*


Unity Aurora by miketaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Maine Aurora Borealis - US*


Moonlight Aurora by miketaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis over Gouldsboro, Maine - US*


Aurora Borealis by Brett of Binnshire, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magic of the night . Germany *

My last night shot from July. Summer turned into something "mordoresque" since then.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hipyd...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dream of Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/theil...TU-p7m8Rs-p7m8Do-p97C52-oRTnNC-oRTWT2-oRTWDz/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Aurora Borealis

*San Simeon, California, USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucas3d/6870498560/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama Aurora in Lofoten, Reine. Fullmoon night. Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bestp...mog-bBJyZR-bop6xA-bzhr1F-bmnwyA-bqAsk4-aDWo9p


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fairbanks Aurora. Alaska. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenwing/13474800724/in/set-72157643078099674


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show Aurora views at Finland


*Jerisjarvi, Lapland*



Aurora II by Javier de la Torre García, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ivalo, Lapland*



Aurora curtains by dichiaras, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Davvi*



Finland aurora davvi 20 01 2014-2089 by lighthaiku, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kilpisjärvi*



... by Kaldar, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saana lake*



Aurora above Saana lake by ondrej.skala, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aurora! by p_c_w, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Geta, Åland*




Aurora Borealis by ulfbjolin, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voie lactée au dessus des arbres de la Plaine des Cafres - Ile de la Réunion*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hellfire974/15411772282/in/pool-reunionisland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MilkyWay Over Salazie~09/2014. Reunion Island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15161800270/in/pool-reunionisland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reunion island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jm-la-reunion/15153845419/in/pool-reunionisland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Voie Lactée Kiosque

*Reunion island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/linio/15243366186/in/pool-reunionisland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anse des Cascades...Reunion island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14909239437/in/pool-reunionisland/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fairbanks Aurora. Alaska. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenwing/13474800344/in/set-72157643078099674/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kola Bay, Murmansk, Russia*


Aurora and Ice by maximletovaltsev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fox , Alaska - US*


DSC_8592.jpg by Seg Fault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keflavik - Iceland*


Aurora Borealis by Claire Willans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatnajokull National Park - Iceland*


Aurora Splash by Mike Blanchette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kakeren - Norway*


Northern Lights in Hiding by Kristin Repsher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moose Creek, Alaska - US*


IMG_4668 by Rotor Head photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gulfoss - Iceland*


Gullfoss by Jón Óskar., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestruland - Iceland*


Space Alien by SteinaMatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiruna - Sweden*


DownTheRoad by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgarnes - Iceland*



Explosion by Tómas Freyr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Aurora by Hjalti Árna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budir - Iceland*


Northern Lights over Black church at Budir, Iceland by diana_robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gardur - Iceland*



The old man and the sea... by Kjartan Guðmundur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora over Iceland*


Aurora in Iceland by Lovepro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hadashville Manitoba - Canada*



006pp by winnipegkevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gastorcharn, Scotland - UK*



Aurora Borealis - Northern Lights Loch Lomond (Explored on 20th March 2015) by Clydebank Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*



Colorful Auroras by markus.kiili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Hevenly Colors by markus.kiili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellownkife - Canada*


Aurora over Giant Mine close to Yellowknife by Vincent Demers - vincentphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Aurora Plane by amewzing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


In Green Company by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bleik Island - Norway*


1K7A8380-2 by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


PK1A3474-2 by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


PK1A4262-2 by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Tromso and its Northern light - Norway*









Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Gamlehaugen Bergen, Norway*









Photo: Pål Bentdal
Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vittangi Kapell – Sweden*


Aurora borealis by uneitzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manitoba – Canada*


Dancing and swirling by manumilou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Iceland*


Aurora Western Iceland by Explorograhy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Красивые северное сияние by Jan-Helge69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hafnarfjordur – Iceland*


I see fire by Axel Steinars., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Skógafoss by Sukarnjanaprai, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alaska, USA*


Northern Lights by John McD, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Andøya, Norway*









Photo: © Frank Olsen
lightscapes.no nordlys-ved-bleik


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Same area









Photo: © Frank Olsen
Source


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Norway*


Welcome to Norway by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skagsanden, Norway*


Northern Lights in Skagsanden, Norway | by Jerry Fryer. [2048x1365] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Vestrahorn illuminated by moonlight and the aurora, Southeastern Iceland. [OC] - [1920x1280] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten island – Norway*


Auroras dance by Tommy.Johansen. Thank you all for the LOVE!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromvik – Norway*


Aurora Borealis near Tromvik by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnessysla - Iceland*


The Gateway to Heaven by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Aurora heart by Jan-Helge69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairbanks, Alaska - US*


Rocket by Jason Ahrns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Giant green owl swoops by Aurora Zone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dyrhólaey - Iceland*



Straight Ahead by Halldór Ingi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Untitled by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Grotfjorden by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Aurora Borealis by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Straumsvík - Iceland*


Northern lights, Straumsvík by Kjartan Guðmundur Júlíusson, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lofoten, Norway*









*Lofoten By Night II* by Kenneth Solfjeld on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Helgeland, Norway*









*Aurora Borealis 14 October 2014* by Kenneth Solfjeld on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hamnøy, Norway


**e n c ø r e | hamnøy, norway* by Lorenzo Montezemolo on *flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troms Fylke - Norway*



1K7A9877-2 by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Äkäsmylly - Finland*


Auroras at Äkäsmylly by Markus Kiili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kjosarsysla - Iceland*



Northern Lights I by Ólafur Már Sigurðsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jyväskylä - Finland*



Tree and the magic II by Mehmet Eralp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syöte National Park, Finland.*



Syote revontulet 2015 03_EPI6927 by Pekka Isomursu, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Läckö Slott*









From here


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Lagoon Aurora by Philip Eaglesfield, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


The Guardians by Philip Eaglesfield, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Viridor by Philip Eaglesfield, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Kirkjufell Aurora by Philip Eaglesfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svolvar - Norway*


Aurora Boreale sul mare by Marco Brondi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Þingvallavatn - Iceland*


Aurora Reflected In Þingvallavatn by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


All the Colours of the Rainbow #3 by SteveSchwarzPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landegode - Norway*


Auroras over Landegode by Gaute Frøystein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scwhatka Lake - Canada*


Light Show on Scwhatka Lake by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Queen of the sky by Pétur Már Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik - Iceland*


Light wars by Pétur Már Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


The Brooks Range by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otatara - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis 2012-07-16 01 by Chris Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tasmania - Australia*


Aurora Australis, Tasmania. by Brendan Davey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queenstown lake - New Zealand*


Stars over Lake Wakatipu by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis from Christchurch by Patrick Imrutai Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Dragons and Horses - Aurora at Snæfellsnes, Iceland by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


_SM_7795-Edit by Jeff Maltzman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


oo inc. proudly presents: An Unexpected Aurora over Norway by ole.ott_inc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kineo, Maine - US*


Rift Star Trails by Aaron Priest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huna Bay - Iceland*


Charging Aurora by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eyjafjallajokull - Iceland*


Aurore au-dessus de l'Eyjafjallajokull by Hervé Delesalle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scoresby Sound - Greenland*


Greenland. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


The Abduction by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala - Sweden*

Uppsala Northern Lights by Andrew Friberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sommaroy - Norway*


_MG_3006-2 Sunset & Aurora oval by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


Aurora borealis, Yellowknife, CA [5950] by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Aurora over Dyrhólaey by Carlos F. Turienzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Alaska - US*


Aurora over the Brooks Range by Fred Wasmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alaska - US*


Aurora Borealis Above Alaska by Noppawat Charoensinphon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grindavik - Iceland*


EINKADANS / PRIVATE DANCE by Hallgrimur P. Helgason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atigun Pass, Alaska - US*


Candy Aurora Borealis by Noppawat Charoensinphon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tocher - UK*


Aurora - 16th of August 2015 by Andy McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abisko - Sweden*


26 March 2014: Abisko, Sweden by Chasing Lights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flakstad Beach - Norway*


Aurora Mountain Yellow Tunnel by Larry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Healy, Alaska - US*


Northern Lights by Daniel Leifheit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denali, Alaska - US*


Northern Lights, Jupiter, Orion, and a Shooting Star by Daniel Leifheit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in ALaska - US*


Northern Lights_3087 by Mike Levine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emmet, Michigan - US*


Colorful Reflection by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donegal – Ireland*


Northern Lights Donegal by Pearse Mac - 50k Views! Thank you., on Flickr


----------



## from the World (Nov 3, 2015)

around Tornio, Finland by from the World, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broad Pass, Alaska - US*


Northern Lights, Alaska by Daniel Leifheit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Northern Lights | Aurora Borealis by Joel Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Dance of the Souls by Carlos Resende, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Simmering Fires by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Iceland*


Bruarborealis by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sundsvall - Sweden:*

Northern Lights by Mats Holmberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Letsi - Sweden:*

An explosion of light : A great night shooting the Northern Lights / Aurora Borealis by Tomas Jönsson by I AM Nikon Europe Photostream, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Umeå - Sweden:*

Into the Light by Ulf Asplund, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Iceland*


Iceland by Olgeir Andrésson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna Space station - Sweden:*

Skywatch by R.J. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coleraine - UK*


Northern Lights Aurora - Dunluce Castle - Northern Ireland by Gareth Wray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnessysia - Iceland*


Strokkur revisited by Halldór Ingi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodo - Norway*


Northern Lights in Helligvær by Kai-Marius Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Night rainbow by Antti-Jussi Liikala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Fire Dragon by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jyväskylä - Finland*

Tree and the magic II by Mehmet Eralp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


09-20-2015 by SideFxs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Midnightfall by Ryan Dyar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auroras over Mosfellskirkja*

Mosfellskirkja by Pétur Friðgeirsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiruna - Sweden*


Kiruna by peter spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Northern Lights by Markus Kiili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jökulsarlón - Iceland*


Heavenly Lights by bluesplayer43, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Princentown - US*


The Solar Storm Gives Way to the Rising Moon by Frank Grace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Incredible Iceland 3 by Morris Hersko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Perfect Dance by Aaron M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Le perfect by Pétur Már Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canadian artic zone*


Plasmatic-Explosion by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finnmark - Norway*


Power... [Explored] by Rune Bjørkli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Majestic Elements by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Posio, Lapland - Finland*


First Auroras of 2011 by Teemu Lahtinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Lightshow by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Dancing Curtains #2 by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Celestial illumination by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Carolina by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Dancing Queen by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Northern Sweden:*

Dag 3: Aurorahunting by Tim De Decker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellownkife, NT - Canada*


Catch of the night: electric eel by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jokulsalron - Iceland*


Goddessoflove by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black Point, Wales - UK*


'Aurora Over Anglesey' - Trwyn Du, Anglesey by Adrian Kingsley-Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*

Chasing the Northern Lights N°4 by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alaska – US*


Red Light District by todd_dills, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis/Northern Lights over Vancouver, Canada*


Aurora Vancouver by Sniper Photo Shots, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis/Northern Lights over Porteau Cove, Metro Vancouver*


Aurora Borealis at Porteau Cove - Explored! by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis from the Space*


Magical aurora by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


a fjord crowned by aurora borealis by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Iceland*


magical by Helga Kvam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anglesey - UK*


'Llanfihangel Aurora' - Anglesey by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Aurora Borealis by Ragnar Sigurdsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


"Eternal lights" A magical frame of Straumsvik by night Location : ICELAND by arnar kristjansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


2013 11 12 Aurora Surrealis over Frankfurt by Mark Strobl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


50 mm by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Norðurljós/Northern lights/Aurora borealis by Gudrun Hauksdóttir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Norwegian Light Show by peter spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olstind - Norway*


Aurora over Olstind by Michal Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rekvik - Norway*


Nordlys (explored) by Bernt Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


That's Aurora! by Jacopo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


A spooky skyscape to celebrate Halloween by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis from the Space*


Aurora from the ISS by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora Borealis from the Space
*

Aurora by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antartic*


Aurora Australis above Concordia Base by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnessysla - Iceland*


Gullfoss Aurora by Richard Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alaska - US*


Aurora by ASSW Media Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


aurora borealis by Ingrid Tiitre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mount Aurora Lodge by Mount Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dyrhólaós, Iceland*


Aurora snake by Ivan Pedretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kink River, AK - US
*

Aurora Borealis by Ryan Delos reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aurora Borealis by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myvatn - Iceland*


Aurore boréale puissante à Myvatn by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*atnajökull glacier - Iceland*


Northern lights paroxysm over Vatnajökull glacier - Iceland by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manitoba - Canada*


Aurora with Leo and Jupiter Rising (Feb 5, 2016) by Alan Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuer - Finland*


Aurora night at Kuer by Markus Kiili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Sweden*


'round midnight by Keith Gill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Northern Lights by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Grotta by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jokusarlon - Iceland*


The cobblers children by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


Catch of the night: electric eel by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jokusarlon - Iceland*


Goddessoflove by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Icelandic fairytale by Teemu Kustila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Hvítserkur by night by James Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antartic*


Into Fantasy by Hang LI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amble - UK*


Ambles Aurora Borealis by chris green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black Point, Wales - UK*


Misty Penmon Aurora by Jonny Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vick - Iceland*


Snow Dagger - Aurora near Vík, Iceland by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairydell, Alberta - Canada*


Onset by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jägala-Joa Waterfall - Estonia*


Norhern Lights Above Jägala-Joa Waterfall by Päär Keedus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


DSC_0594-1 by Pascal COUPE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burfjord *


Fatbike in Burfjord by Dan F Skovli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberta - Canada*


Big Show! by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Norway - Lofoten II / @christerolsen_ by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Northern Lights - Aurora borealis by Oliver Hegenbarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Northern Lights Aurora - borealis by Oliver Hegenbarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Northern lights by Marko Nissi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Aurora by Kurt Are Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromvik - Norway*


Aurora Borealis near Tromvik by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Unbelievable (even when you look at it) by Wandering Owl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alaska - US*


Opposing Arcs by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Northern Lights - Explored! by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Surreal Sky over Trillium Lake by Josh Kulla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alaska - US*


Northern Lights by Shanna Roast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Coquitlam - Canada*


Aurora Borealis by Gemy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver Island - Canada*


Nanoose Lights by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anchorage - US*


Anchorage Aurora by Kevan Dee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chugiak, Alaska - US*


Beach Lake Aurora by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Aurora Borealis by Ryan Delos reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lapland, Finland*


Aurora borealis in Finland by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lapland, Finland*


Northern lights by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lapland, Finland*


Aurora borealis in Finland by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marsh Lake - Canada*


Blast of Scarlet by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon Territory - Canada*


Yukon Lights 2 by Sean Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitehorse - Canada*


Northern Splendor by Ingrid Wilcox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitehorse - Canada*


The lights directly over Whitehorse, Yukon by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


The Stockholm Northern Light by Alessandro Merga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Russia (RU-2623942) by Anna Bogdanovskaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


08gen2015 - Aurora polare in Russia by Spaceweather 1 by BluWorldNews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Aurora in Helsinki! by HSP Health, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*

Aurora Borealis by Mark Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Orion and the lights by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Iceland*


The AURORA by Fran Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sortland - Norway*


Red Auroras_Panorama by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn Fireball by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ringside Seat by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnessysla - Iceland*


HIMNESKT / HEAVENLY by Hallgrimur P. Helgason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Lightshow by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy - France*


bridge of dream by Thierry Bgd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Callanish - UK*


Aurora Storm Over Callanish Stones by Sandie Maciver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[email protected] by Dave Kim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marsh Lake *


Cosmic Downpour by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Palette | Skagsanden Beach, Lofoten, Norway by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


Battle of the Lights - Aurora Borealis - Maryport, Cumbria by Gary Woodburn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Geomagnetic Storm Level 8, (view on Hd Resolution) by David Martín Castán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Splurg by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black point, Wales - UK*


Misty Penmon Aurora by Jonny Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Jökulsarlon Aurora by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


The Art of Aurora by Christian Lim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Öxarárfossi - Iceland*


Dansandi norðurljós yfir Öxarárfossi by Harpa Hrund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


Catch a falling star and put it in your pocket.... by Val & Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Short but strong Aurora by Terje Lein-Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Heaven and Earth - The Icelandic Aurora by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jokulsarlon - Iceland*


Prima Borealis - Jokulsarlon, Iceland by Cedric Guilleminot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


28022016-_DSC1711.jpg by stephane corgnac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


aurora boreal by melissa silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newfoundland - Canada*


Viking Lights by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stnoehaven - UK*


Stonehaven aurora NY 2016 by Kenneth Muir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syote - Finland*


Syote 2015_10_EPI8647-Pano by Pekka Isomursu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


2016-Islande_1957 by JM.Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Iceland Auroras chasing... by Jean Pierre PETIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Greenland*


Northern lights Tasiilaq by Simon Dubreuil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaamanen - Finland*


Northern Lights in Lapland - January 2016 by Rayann Elzein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine - Norway*


Magical volcano by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foto Spettacolari della Natura! by Gianluca Paganotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*

Paroxysme auroral près de Vik - Islande by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


DSCF2765 by Duncan Hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Northern Lights in Lapland - January 2016 by Rayann Elzein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Trapped by light by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sudur - Iceland*


Aurora borealis over a geothermal area near Myvatn by Marc FAVRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Green Road by Oli Haukur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


eagle & aurora2 by Georg Vilhjálmsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


Norseman float plane by antennas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


Raven art by antennas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tok, Alaska - US*


Auroral Storm, Tok, Alaska by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kopavogur - Iceland*


Aurora Borealis 23 by Ívar Gudmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon - Canada*


AURORA, Sheep Mountain, YUKON, by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Radisson, Quebec - Canada*


Aurore boréale/Northern light by peupleloup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik - Iceland*


northern lights near Reykjavik, Iceland by fredschalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malangen - Norway*


aurora malangen by hjo, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Aurora australis from Argentine Belgrano Base:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Untitled by fredschalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Colors by DOGmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Northern Lights by Kjell Arne Thomassen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mosfellsdalur - Iceland*


Aurora Borealis - The church in Mosfellsdalur, Mosfellskirkja by fredschalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Esja - Iceland*


Sweep over Mt. Esja by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Deep North by Skarphéðinn Þráinsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Napp - Norway*


Storsandnes Aurora by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


From Another World | Sund, Lofoten, Norway by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


PK1A1715-2 by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akureyri - Iceland*


Akureyri Fjord lights by Tudorica Alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


DSC_9257 by Bård H Krogen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Leirskál by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


DSC_9203 by Bård H Krogen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


Aurora lights by T.Haaland Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Aurore boréale près de Vik - Islande by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairbanks - US*


Nice Night for a Drive ... by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanana River - US*


Aurora above the Tanana River by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sólbrekkur2 by Steinthor Hafsteinsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Flying Fish by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kopagovur - Iceland*


Norðurljós by Helgi Rúnar Olgeirsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmer, Alaska - US*


Northern Lights, Palmer, AK by Sheel Kapur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scott Lake - Canada*


scottaurora21 by M__C__M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Aurora and clouds by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glsgow, Montana - US*


Aurora - 20100405 by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I'm in heaven by Nigel Fearon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Aurora Borealis, Iceland by Ragnar Sigurdsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Aurora Borealis dance in Iceland by Skarphéðinn Þráinsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Northern Lights by Mikhail Timofeev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minnesota - US*


55 miles by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Iceland*


kirkjufell Aurora Curve by craig mcdearmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akureyri - Iceland*


Akureyri Fjord lights by Tudorica Alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myvath - Iceland*


Fumeroles and Aurora Borealis by Gabriela Ileana Iacobuta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Godafoss - Iceland*


Aurora Borealis over Godafoss, Iceland by Gabriela Ileana Iacobuta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uttakleiv - Norway*


#Uttakleiv #Lofoten @christerolsen_ by Christer Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seljalandsfoss - Iceland*


Aurora Borealis over Seljalandsfoss by Nicklas Westberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Full moon aurora borealis by Kai-Marius Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


It's raining auroras by hou zi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Dakota - US*


The Lights Above by matthew.cumberland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grøtfjord - Norway*


4 March 2014: Grøtfjord by Chasing Lights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Norway*


DSC07091.jpg by Ioannis Ksanthakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by burtse110, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


daily-morning-awesomeness-207 by xx xx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Knik River - Alaska*


Knik River Lights by Ralph Wilkerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dok Lake, Alaska - US*


Northern Dawn by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gardur - Iceland*


Aurora over mossy field. by Kjartan Guðmundur Júlíusson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nubeena - Australia*


Aurora by Jenne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saltstraumen - Norway*


Auroras over Saltstraumen by Gaute Frøystein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vesteralen Islands, Norway*



Aurora by guillaume vassord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svalbard - Norway*


Aurora by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Aurora by Carlos F. Turienzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Yukon - Canada*


Breathtaking by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Northern Lights early this morning. by Greg Lincoln, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hvalfjordur - Iceland*


aurora by Atli Guðmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Wellington, Tasmania - Australia*


#wellington #wellingtonmountain #mtwellington #tasmania #australia #stars #milkyway #landscape #photography #타즈매니아 #타즈마니아 #호주 #은하수 #별 #시드니 #Jerome #제롬 #웰링턴 by Mountain Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cradle Mountain, Tasmania - Australia*


Cradle Aurora by Kaoz Media, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis from Christchurch by Patrick Imrutai Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*



Lyttelton Aurora by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*


Aurora over Governer's Bay, Jun 29 2013 by Malcolm Locke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten Island - Norway*


there are some places we will always remember by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Aurora @ Skogafoss, Southeast Iceland by Shashin Surti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Northern Curtain by Gabor Hajdufi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calanais - UK*


Aurora Storm Over Callanish Stones by Sandie Maciver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostgronland, Greenland*


Ostgronland, Greenland by Gapelia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjanes Peninsula - Iceland*


Northern Lights over Reykjanes Peninsula Sea Stacks, Iceland by Diana Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scoresby Sound - Greenland*


Northern lights over iceberg in Greenland. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


Northern lights, Destination Arctic Circle by Visit Greenland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


de mi boca se escucho hablar de este momento by Ivan Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Sky Fan by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Ice Perfect by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine - Norway*


Aurora over Olstind by Michal Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Icelandic fairytale by Teemu Kustila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Snow Dagger - Aurora near Vík, Iceland by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baffin Island - Canada
*

Dazzling Apex by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Luosto II by Jani Ylinampa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Spectrum of Northern Lights in Finland by Visit Finland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Encircled Boathouse, Reykjavík - Iceland by Skarphéðinn Þráinsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


"Castle of the Prairies" by Mike Isaak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0429-5 by stig hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Magic Light by Kolbein Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gouldsboro, Maine - US*


Aurora Borealis by Brett Binns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sommaroy - Norway*


The Angel by Lars-Espen Langhaug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


DSC_0589 by Bård H Krogen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Lucid Dreaming by arnar kristjansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vermont - US*


The Color of Night by Michael Blanchette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Green Storm by Carlos F. Turienzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sommaroy - Norway*


Deep Space 4059 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Islandia by pablo ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kvænangen*


Northern lights in Kvænangen 😀 by Dan F Skovli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akaslompolo - Finland*


Untitled by Timothy Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faroe Island*

Aurora by Alessio Mesiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Northern lights and sunset by Dan F Skovli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myvatn - Iceland*


Aurora borealis over a geothermal area near Myvatn by Marc FAVRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chathill - UK*


The Northern Line - Chathill Railway Station, Northumberland by Gary Woodburn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Night of Colors by Raúl Podadera Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


No Trolls Allowed by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso Kommune - Norway*


Aurora divider by Lars-Espen Langhaug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


A fjord far far away by Lars-Espen Langhaug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skorelva - Norway*


The abandoned road by Lars-Espen Langhaug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


Aurora over Big mac by Shibu Thannikkunnath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kvænangen*


Northern lights in Kvænangen 😀 by Dan F Skovli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Aurora Borealis by Antony Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


purple haze by Jens Baier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Untitled by Timothy Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Aurora Ylläs by Timothy Skinner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Erupting Aurora Volcano by Kolbein Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden *


Aurora halo over a small village in north of Sweden by Magnus Martinsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mapova - Canada*


St Michael's Fire by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


- Aurora Explosion - From a spectacular display of light couple of years ago. #aurora #northernlights #iceland. #arcticphoto #arctic #inspiredbyiceland #landscape_lovers #lanscapephotography #earthpix #earthporn by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Northern Lights over Black church at Budir, Iceland by Diana Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Sin titulo/ No title by Farero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Idaho - US*


Lake Coeur d'Alene Aurora Borealis by Craig Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Glimmevannshytta [Explored] by Lars Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse falls - US*


Palouse Falls Aurora by Craig Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*tromso - Norway * 


Creature by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife park*


Splendid show of aurora borealis by CK Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*þingvellir National Park - Iceland*


"The little Church" Location: þingvellir National Park, Iceland by arnar kristjansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*þingvellir National Park - Iceland*



The sun also shines at night by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antartic South Pole*


Scott Tent by Patrick Cullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FantazieZXcv by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


AaZzEe by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


XxVvYy by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Aurora Borealis over Souter Lighthouse by Dean Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Alberta - Canada
*

Ribbons Road by Sean A.J. Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis 15 July 2012 by Craig McKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antartic*


Aurora Australis above Concordia Base by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehere in Iceland*


Northern Lights by Sigurdur Agnar Sigurbjornsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Our Galaxy over Queenstown by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


The Northern Lights by Andreea Nicola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hobart - Australia*


Aurora over the Iron Pot by Brendan Davey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


_L153674-EP by Digital Negative, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tekapo lake - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis & Milky Way - 17 March 2013 by Earth & Sky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis from Christchurch by Patrick Imrutai Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queenstown - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis at The Remarkable, Queenstown, New Zealand by Patrick Imrutai Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Trapped in Light by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troms fylke - Norway*


aurora in Ersfjordbotn by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Aurora Storm by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Curtain Call by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grindavík by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuuk - Greenland*


Aurora Borealis above Church of Our Saviour in Nuuk by Kell B. Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Troms - Norway*


Above the Arctic Circle by Andrei Andritcu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by good.habits, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Queen of the sky by Pétur Már Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*

Chena Hot Spring, AK by Lucy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lulea - Sweden*


Aurora reflection by Anita Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grafarvogur - Iceland*


Aurora over Grafarvogur by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kvænangen in Troms county, Norway*


Northern lights over Kvænangen by Dan F Skovli, on Flickr


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

WOW


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Aurora and clouds by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aurora reindeer by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20100812-_DSC8459 by M__C__M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soroya - Norway*


Nordlys over Gamvikvannhytta by Lars Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finnmark - Norway*


Kvalsund Bridge by Lars Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Aurora Borealis by ...Ola_S..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


[ … the lighthouse ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kola Peninsula - Russia*


Tenth wave by Igor Prozorov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Maaliskuun mahtavat revontulet by Tarja Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


Talybont on Usk by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sommaroy - Norway*


Aurora over Hadjj by Lesley Gooding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in MInnesota - US*


Brief aurora by Steve Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Yesterdays skyshow by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skagen - Norway*


Polarlicht by swissgoldeneagle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


Outstanding in the Field {Explored!} by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Norway Lights by peter spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


There something about sky by Antonio Moreno Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkjufell - Iceland*


Kirkjufell by Kjartan Guðmundur Júlíusson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[ … backlight ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairbank, US*


Colorful Partial Corona_2 (film) by northern_nights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goðafoss - Iceland*


[ … lightning strikes ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kola Peninsula - Russia*


Space storm by Igor Prozorov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Estonia*


Northern Spirits in Estonia by Marko Palm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Iceland Aurora panorama.. "The Big Green" edit.. by Graham Hendey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromvik - Norway*


Aurora Borealis near Tromvik by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pudasjarvi - Finland*


Polar Light explorer by Samuli Vainionpää, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akureyri - Iceland*


Akureyri aurora by Tudorica Alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skibotn, Norway*


Aurora dipper by Paul Greenhalgh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Quartz Lake Aurora: 6 Sep 96 (film) by northern_nights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Alaska - US


Just Before Dawn (film) by northern_nights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tromvik - Norway


Aurora Borealis near Tromvik by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gardur - Iceland*


The lights of my life.  by Kjartan Guðmundur Júlíusson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


[ … twilight ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


The sun also shines at night by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Best northern light ever by andreas Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nasiskatan - Finland*


Aurora Borealis by Sofie Kåll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Night in the fjord by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Divine Light by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sodankyla - Finland*


Pyhä-Nattanen by Juho Holmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Nordlys Skjåk by Steffen Kjønnås, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


[ … backlight ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairbank, AK - US*


Comet Hale_Bopp w/ Aurora (film) by northern_nights, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


[ … impact ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Splendid phenomenon.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Cook - New Zealand *


Galactic Dance by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jokulsarlon beach - Iceland *


Aurora Borealis, Reflection, Orion - Jökulsarlon Beach, Iceland by Cory Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haukipudas - Finland*


Served on ice by Thomas Kast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Iceland*


Aurora Borealis by Daniela A Nievergelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senja - Norway*


Beam me up! by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nordland - Norway*


Beautiful Aurora by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


I see fire by steinarsson Axel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Aurora by Ed Courtney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon - Canada*


Raven Spirit by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta Canada*


Emerald Storm by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Green road by Raúl Podadera Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


1K7A9877-2 by Frank Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lamont county, Alberta - Canada*


The Kysylew Aurora by Tim Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ok, last night was my 2nd night out shooting #astrophotography in a row... so needless to say, I'm tired. But, it was the most amazing #auroraborealis display that I've ever seen, finishing up with a shot from #edgewoodgolfcourse in #fargo. I've only ever by Gordon Court, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgarnes - Iceland*


fire by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gatklettur arch - Iceland*


Gatklettur arch by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Pole - Antarctica*


Just an other Aurora Storm by Martin Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skaidi – Norway*


Skaidi _MG_5872 140322 140322 by Denis Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Ilulissat Aurora 3 by Atmospherics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Akaroa Aurora by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Centerbury - New Zealand*


Aurora Australis and Lake Ellesmere (DxO edit) by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scoresby - Greenland*


Northern lights over iceberg in Greenland. by Richard McManus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Start of the Aurora season by Torkel Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Milky Way and Northern Light Together | Photography by ©Iurie Belegurschi, vía @awesomeEarthPix #thegreatoutdoors #outsideisfree #nomad #exploremore #ahikeaday #earth_escape #exploretheglobe #wanderlust #hiking #landscape #travelingram #travelgr by Adolfo Rivera Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Aurora Camp 30.3 by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Aurora stream by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Aurora Borealis, Straumur, Iceland by fredschalk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Dancing with Electrons by David Cartier, Sr., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Midnight moonlight and auroras by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rogaland, Norway*

Aurora is back ♡ by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Auroras Above The Sea by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergan, Rogaland, Norway*

• Bright Night • by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Milky Way and auroras by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Milky way above auroras by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*

New Year's Northernlights by the house. by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yellowknife, Canada*

Northern city lights-8053 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nunavut, Canada*

Light behind the clouds by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Lofoten, Norway*

A green rainbow by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*

Northern ligth house by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

shot this about 2 weeks ago somewhere along highway 396 in manitoba about 5 or 6 miles from lynn lake (a town)


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*

AuroraFeb-6979 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

Skagsanden, Lofoten, Norway by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nunavut, Canada*

Seasons-8559 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skagsanden, Lofoten, Norway*

Skagsanden, Lofoten, Norway by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*

Northern moon light by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utakleiv, Lofoten, Norway*

Utakleiv, Lofoten by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringerike, Norway*

Charge by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utakleiv, Lofoten, Norway*

Utakleiv, Lofoten, Norway by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*

AuroraFeb-6970 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

Stars and Stripes by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromso Kommune, Troms Fylke, Norway*

Sommarøy night by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringerike, Norway*

Baptized in Red by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utakleiv, Lofoten, Norway*

Elements by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*

September Night by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Lights by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Timeless by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ersfjordbotn, Troms Fylke, Norway*


light in the dark by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nunavut, Canada*

Lights and Death-1906 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

Aurora Display by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ersfjordbotn, Troms Fylke, Norway*

Ersfjordbotn by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromso, Troms Fylke, Norway*

Prestvannet by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calgary, Alberta*


March 10 Solar storm by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menesjarvi, Lapland, Finland*


we are just in front of our hotel. by Hotel Korpikartano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Norway light by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*island of Sanna, Træna archipelago, Norway*


Keep calm and love solar storms by Arvīds Barānovs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kvaløya, Norway*


The viking ship by Lena Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llanbadrig, Wales, United Kingdom*


'The Solstice Aurora' - Llanbadrig, Anglesey by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*island of Sanna, Træna archipelago, Norway*


Nordic dance by Arvīds Barānovs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromso Kommune, Troms Fylke, Norway*


the sky above Skulsfjord by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*


Amazing Aurora by Chris Beesley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta*


Spring melt aurora April 2017 by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menesjarvi, Lapland, Finland*


Shooting star on top of Korpikartano by Hotel Korpikartano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kvaløya, Norway*


Lights at Kvaløya by Lena Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, Iceland*


Aurora - my first sighting at Búðakirkja by Chris Beesley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


06.02.19 Peaceful night by Dagný Rós (Daisy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


31.01.19 I have been waiting a long time for this by Dagný Rós (Daisy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*


AuroraFeb-6968 by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ersfjordbotn, Troms Fylke, Norway*


intense by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


31.01.19 I have been waiting a long time for this by Dagný Rós (Daisy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selfoss, Arnessysla, Iceland*


'Ölfusá Aurora Panorama' - Eyrarbakki, Iceland by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Aurora over Vareidet by Stein Liland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


05.03.19 Band of lights by Dagný Rós (Daisy), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Frozen lake with northern lights by Lena Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Reverential silent... by Luca Candido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta*


Spring melt aurora by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menesjarvi, Lapland, Finland*


19.2.2018 by Hotel Korpikartano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*


'The Green Fog' - Suðursveit, Iceland by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grundarfjoerdur, Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, Iceland*


Grundarfjörður aurora by Tómas Freyr Kristjánsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada*


Northern lights over the Coppermine River by Umingmak Productions, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borgarnes, Myrasysla, Iceland*


Aurora hunting by Tómas Freyr Kristjánsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ersfjordbotn, Troms Fylke, Norway*


calm fjord by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heggemo, Troms Fylke, Norway*


Northern Lights 'Selfie', Tromso by Adrian Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromso, Norway*


Tromso Aurora by Adrian Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


NORTHERN LIGHT by Luca Candido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soløyvika, Nordland, Norway*


Nature's Fireworks (explored) by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senjahopen, Troms Fylke, Norway*


Bergsbotn Utsiktsplattform by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnessysla, Iceland*


Sign from above by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grundarfjoerdur, Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, Iceland*


At night by Tómas Freyr Kristjánsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta*


March 10 Panorama 180 by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menesjarvi, Lapland, Finland *


5.2..2018 auroras 7.30pm by Hotel Korpikartano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*


Aurora borealis corona by Lena Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Aurora borealis by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamnøy, Norway*

Green Burst! by darklogan1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Iceland wreck by Ivan Pedretti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norrbotten, Sweden*

Northern lights - Aurora borealis by heimann2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goðafoss, Iceland*

Godafoss Aurora by Glen Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Aurora Australis, Base Belgrano, Argentine Artarctica, about 1000km from Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego*





























*More Southern lights in video:*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamnøy - Lofoten, Norway*

And then it finally happened... by Max W!nter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saskatchewan, Canada*

Midnight Spires by Gerry Pocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

the night I found magic by ALBERTO MUÑOZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Have a happy festive season and stay safe! by Wolfgang Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arkhangelsk Oblast, Russia*

Aurora in Rural Landscape by Vlad Kheynonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

Lofoten 2021 by StarCitizen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Lofoten, Norway*_

Northern LIghts by Jörg Crisandt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Þingvellir, Iceland*

The curtain falls on a moonlit landscape by Chris Bocking, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fairbanks, Alaska*

Aurora Borealis by Lee Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southern Peninsula, Iceland*

The Genie by Jason Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

Aurora Borealis - Explored - by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*

First snow under Northern Lights on the Kirkjufell, The mountain in "Beyond the Wall" - Grundarfjörður (Iceland) by Juan María Coy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snæfellsnes, Iceland*

Peninsula de Snaefllsnes by Francisco Jimenez, on Flickr


----------

